# working sip/voip with android (touchpad) :-)



## neerajverma04 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have tested many apps for sip but finally 1 work for me perfectly  
Name: " media5-fone "


----------



## lolento (Oct 13, 2011)

I haven't tried this yet but the tiuchpad microphone doesn't work for most of the apps that audio encoding is involved.

Are you sure this is working? Cuz I can Ger the tp to dial out and receive calls with sipdroid too.


----------



## neerajverma04 (Oct 13, 2011)

yes, i know mic having some issue ( i tried many apps before but make call with no sound : ( but this app actually work. its free, so i thought i should share my discovery 2 the world XD)



lolento said:


> I haven't tried this yet but the tiuchpad microphone doesn't work for most of the apps that audio encoding is involved.
> 
> Are you sure this is working? Cuz I can Ger the tp to dial out and receive calls with sipdroid too.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

neerajverma04 said:


> yes, i know mic having some issue ( i tried many apps before but make call with no sound : ( but this app actually work. its free, so i thought i should share my discovery 2 the world XD)


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------

